# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوالات ترکیبی

## moja78

سلام بکس
دوتا سوال دارم  :Yahoo (1):  
من میام یه فصل دوم و خوب میخونم بعد میام شروع میکنم تستاشو بزنم ولی تو سوال , صورت سوال از فصلیه ک خوندم 3 تا گزینش برای فصلایی که هنوز نخوندم و فقط یه گزینش از فصلیه ک خوندم  :Yahoo (21):  این جورِی میشه که نمی زنم و ازش رد میشم حالا من باید چیکار کنم یعنی تا یه گزینه مثلا مال سه سوم بود باید شروع کنم فصل سه رو بخونم ؟؟!(خب اینجوری وقت آدم میره(از فصلی ک هنوز تستارو نزدم باید یه فصل دیگرو شروع کنم :Yahoo (21): ) یا مارک دارش کنم بزارم بعد عید بزنم که همرو خوندم؟؟ اینجوریم میترسم بعد عید وقت نکنم  :Yahoo (2): 
- این سوال از دینیه :d
آقا برای پیام آیات باید پیامشو حفظ کرد ؟؟ :Yahoo (2):  لعنتی اصن تو یادم نمیمونه , من گاج میخونم یه درسو میخونم فرداش هرچی پیام آیات نوشته یادم میره احساس میکنم خیلییی زیاده پیاماش  :Yahoo (21):  برای یه آیه چهار خط  :Yahoo (2): 
پیشاپیش مرسییی

----------


## civ6

> سلام بکس
> دوتا سوال دارم  
> من میام یه فصل دوم و خوب میخونم بعد میام شروع میکنم تستاشو بزنم ولی تو سوال , صورت سوال از فصلیه ک خوندم 3 تا گزینش برای فصلایی که هنوز نخوندم و فقط یه گزینش از فصلیه ک خوندم  این جورِی میشه که نمی زنم و ازش رد میشم حالا من باید چیکار کنم یعنی تا یه گزینه مثلا مال سه سوم بود باید شروع کنم فصل سه رو بخونم ؟؟!<br>خب اینجوری وقت آدم میره(از فصلی ک هنوز تستارو نزدم باید یه فصل دیگرو شروع کنم) یا مارک دارش کنم بزارم بعد عید بزنم که همرو خوندم؟؟ اینجوریم میترسم بعد عید وقت نکنم 
> - این سوال از دینیه :D
> آقا برای پیام آیات باید پیامشو حفظ کرد ؟؟ لعنتی اصن تو یادم نمیمونه , من گاج میخونم یه درسو میخونم فرداش هرچی پیام آیات نوشته یادم میره احساس میکنم خیلییی زیاده پیاماش  برای یه آیه چهار خط 
> پیشاپیش مرسییی


برا دینی باید ایاتشو حفظ کنی چون پیام ایه از روی ایه استنباط ممیشه معمولا با توجه به معنی و متن کتاب میشه ب  مفهوم پی برد

----------


## moja78

اصن پیام آیه یعنی چی ؟
یعنی مثلا هرجا تو آیه حق دیدیم یعنی <هدف مند> و <درست> ؟ خب اگه این جوری باشه پس چهارخط مفوم گاج برای هر آیه چیه ؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (22): 
مرسی از جوابت

----------


## civ6

اره ی چیزی تو همین مایه ها ببین اول هر درس ی تعداد ایه هست مثلا درس روزه ایاتی درباره روزه وجود داره یکیش رابطه روزه با تقواست حالا طراح میاد همین ایه رو میده بعد میگه با کدوم حدیث ارتباط داره یا مثلا با کدوم بخش درس
یا مثلا تو ایه ، خدا کار 1 و 2 و 3 رو انجام میده بعد میگه ان الله علی کل شی قدیر تو باید بفهمی به خاطر کار 1 و 2 و 3 خدا به خودش گفته توانا ینی باید ایاتشو حفظ کنی

----------

